

Created my first serious iPhone app, featured by Apple a few days later - bgilham
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/border-delay-u.s.-canadian/id545526764?ls=1&mt=8

======
ComputerGuru
I'm sorry to be so blunt, but that has to be the most useless short
description field I've ever read of an app on the App Store (and there are
some really bad ones on there). I realize your title is pretty descriptive
("Border Delay"), but take advantage of the description field! That's valuable
marketing space!

 _"Border Delay is the most useful utility for frequent travellers on the App
Store. It has all the information you need, and none of the junk you don't.
Check it out and see for yourself."_

This does _not_ qualify as a description! That said, I wish I had this 10
years ago when I was going back and forth on the border by car.

~~~
bgilham
Hey CG, thanks for checking it out. There's actually a pretty well fleshed-out
description. Unfortunately, the app store hides all but the first few
sentences by default.

~~~
kennywinker
Anecdotal evidence seems to suggests that most people don't click that
"more..." button. Not much you can do about it, but with an app like yours
he's probably right you could include what the app actually _does_ right at
the top.

------
bgilham
In response to feedback here, I've changed the first sentence to "The latest
wait times at almost every U.S.-Canadian border crossing. Quick. Easy. Check
it out for yourself."

I think it will do better with those who miss the "More..." button. Thoughts?

------
bgilham
The app is currently at #12 in the top travel apps in Canada, and has held
near that spot for the last few weeks. It's interesting to see how few sales
it takes to jump up that chart -- I imagine it takes a lot more in the U.S.
store.

------
rantony
Awesome!. This would have been my favorite app a year ago. its been a year
since I moved out from that small border town.

~~~
bgilham
It does end up being a bit of a niche product, but thanks for checking it out!

------
releod
Awesome, and congrats Brian!

~~~
bgilham
Thanks buddy!

------
soulashell
Do you use CBP.gov data?

~~~
bgilham
I do, along with data from U.S. border services. When possible, I
automatically correct it to be more accurate. For example, "no delay" actually
means <= 15 minutes or so.

~~~
reaktivo
I'm interested in your other data source. I wrote a web app for the U.S-México
border a while ago and been using data from the CBP but have found it to not
be reliable at all.

<http://garitas-tijuana.com>

